

Police are getting tanks and heavy weapons from Pentagon for nearly free - ck2
http://news.yahoo.com/column-militarization-u-police-forces-175828669.html

======
bediger4000
Making the police into a military body. This can only turn out well, eh?

There's a reason why the US constitution forbids using the US military against
its own citizens. There's also the European experience with military police
(universally bad) and more recently, the Soviet experience with their various
internal armies and militarized police (also bad).

Have we learned nothing from our fellow humans?

